

The IPv6 Challenge - jgrahamc
https://www.cloudflare.com/ipv6-challenge

======
sp332
There's a tiny restartless Firefox plugin that will tell you if the pages you
browse are using IPv6, <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/sixornot/> and one for Chrome (written by p1mrx here):
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ecanpcehffngcegjma...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ecanpcehffngcegjmadlcijfolapggal)

~~~
SkyMarshal
Why IPVFoo, vs other IPx-checker addons?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4024195>

------
Maxious
"You are accepting the IPv6 challenge." => "ERRORDismissInvalid value
specified."

The future is no... oh wait, never mind.

~~~
jgrahamc
I work for CloudFlare. We're looking into why that's happening.

EDIT: Fixed.

------
unconed
So... what incentive is there to make your services IPv6 compatible today
other than geek cred?

I set up an IPv6 tunnel at home, and recently added AAAA records to my web
site (a tech blog). For my very technical audience, barely 1.8% traffic is
IPv6. If I look only at the RSS feed, it goes up to 3%, which seems to be
mostly Apple machines and hosted RSS aggregators.

~~~
mike-cardwell
Depends how you look at it. There might not be an individual incentive for
_you_ to do it, but there is a general incentive for _us_ to do it. You can
choose to contribute towards the move to IPv6, or not. I prefer to contribute,
because I recognise how important it is.

------
Sami_Lehtinen
Who failed? Pages show different time to launch:
<https://www.cloudflare.com/ipv6-challenge> <http://www.worldipv6launch.org/>

Doesn't look too convincing.

~~~
Gygash
It looks like CloudFlare are counting down until 2012-06-06 00:00:00 in your
local time, while the WorldIPv6Launch site is counting down to 2012-06-06
00:00:00 UTC.

~~~
eastdakota
That's correct. We were using local time and the World IPv6 Launch Day is
using UTC time. We're going to update the CloudFlare page to also use UTC.

------
g-garron
Linode offers IPv6

<http://www.linode.com/IPv6/>

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Sadly, the only way my most recent website (<http://websocket.us/>) was able
to get IPv6 support was via CloudFlare.

And my personal website, not being on CloudFlare, has no IPv6 support. I hope
my provider gives me IPv6 someday...

~~~
patrickgzill
May I ask why it matters to you? Anyone running v6 has v4 support running as
well, otherwise they couldn't get anywhere on the net.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
What's the point of IPv6 day if we don't get IPv6 support?

:/

------
ioquatix
I tried signing up but it seems like the site is under load and not responding
well - e.g. pages aren't loading, timeouts, etc.

Just wondering if anyone else is having the same problem?

Is this a good sign for a company whose main service is to make your site
geographically faster?

------
retube
When will phones get IPv6? Then you can host services yourself, e.g a website,
your email. Basically opens up all sorts of possibilities that will allow
people to own their content.

(yeah sure you prob want to back up to somewhere off your phone)

~~~
pilif
I'm sure phone providers will find a way to configure their links so that they
work the same as with IPv4 (i.e. no incoming connection allowed). This isn't
even necessarily a bad thing - remember all these jailbroken iphones with the
default root password running an sshd? While not providing perfect security by
a long shot, denying all incoming connections to a client on the firewall can
help mitigate some issues.

It also "fixes" a lot of potential "problems" like people running p2p software
on their phones or using VoIP instead of the much higher priced voice calls by
the phone proivder (yes. voip works today, but it could work ever so much
better if these devices were accessible directly)

~~~
tomflack
One of Australia's 3g networks had an alternate APN you could use that gave
you direct access to the internet, and an externally facing IP address. I only
discovered this last month and the network is being shut down this year. It's
such a pity this isn't a standard feature.

Edit: Apparently it is possible. (1)

1:
[http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showpost.php?p=9968987&...](http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showpost.php?p=9968987&postcount=15)

~~~
Maxious
Optus resellers will give you public IP addresses by default and the high end
ones can get you static IPs too.

------
daGrevis
What's needed to have IPv6 support? Hosting with IPv6 support, right?

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
\- A domain name with working AAAA records

\- Your site reachable over IPv6

And possibly:

\- Any software packages (Wordpress, phpBB, etc.) working correctly with IPv6

~~~
spindritf
A DNS server which serves your zone available over IPv6 would also be nice.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Ooh, that too. That would be ironic if it wasn't.

------
mjwalshe
Oh and there was me thinking that this was an attempt to produce an alternate
replacement for ipv6 that is designed with migration in mind rather than the
ivory tower OSI style standard it became.

